

Amazon Plans Free Video-Streaming Service, WSJ Reports - Kopion
http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/27/amazon-plans-free-video-streaming-service-wsj-reports/

======
illycut
It's a clever idea if they think the economics are sensible in regards to user
acquisition cost. Targeted ads could drive direct e-commerce purchases and
receive high CPMs. The primary problem they face though is securing licensing
for Prime SVOD content in an FVOD (i.e. Hulu style) window.

